

39% of angel investors are losing money--is there a better way? - vnchr
http://revenuetrades.tumblr.com/post/7315160875/is-angel-investment-broken

======
michaelpinto
Is it just me or does that number seem good when you think about the fact that
those investments are high risk?

~~~
vnchr
If 39% was the odds of a single angel investment giving positive returns, than
yes, that could be a good number. The problem is 39% is the average portfolio
performance per angel who is makes multiple high risk investments.

It's a problem because if angel investing isn't profitable, those who have
invested will have less and less to invest and fewer new angels would be
attracted to it or be likely to make multiple investments.

